# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haargroei

## Bob Schilder

Dag medegenoten.

Ik ben 18 jaar oud en heb aardige inhammen, geen kaalheid midden op m`n hoofd of kruin.
Op internet site`s lees ik alleen maar over haargroei op de kruin of midden op het hoofd.
Ik slik nu ongeveer een maand Propecia, geen bijwerkingen en ik verlies minder haar (denk ik), mijn vraag is dus of Finasteride ook haar groei kan stimuleren bij inhammen.  :Embarrassment:  

vriendelijke groet Bob

----------


## sanderkorf

dat is per persoon verschillend, ik had percies het zelfde als jou, bij mij begon het ook op me 18 ongeveer, maar ik heb inmiddels ook al 1 transplantatie achter de rug, en slik nu een maand of 3 propecia, ik heb fotos gezien van mensen die propecia slikte, en die ook bovenop de schedel weer wat haar erbij kregen, maar het is echt verschillend per persoon, als het middel je niet bevalt kan je ook altijd nog Duta proberen, dat is iets sterker schijnt het, maar de kans op bijwerkingen is daarbij ook weer groter B)

----------


## Gast: dirk

:huh:

----------

